# Install windows xp sp2 home using network boot



## ikunalsingh (Mar 23, 2008)

Dear friend 
can you please help me to know the process to boot my acer TM3212 laptop using *network boot* option. I want to re-install windows xpsp2 home using network boot option. I also own Desktop computer which is AMD 4400+, VIA Chip set, to which i connect my Acer laptop using LAN cable.
Do my laptop support boot from USB drive like pendrive or Ext Hard drive. 

Thanks


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi ikunalsingh,

Check your user guide if your laptop supports USB flash drive or USB connected (external drives). The same reference for network boot. You can try in your BIOS settings and see if there is a parameter for USB that you can enable or disable. In BIOS you can also check the boot order if it includes network boot.


----------



## ikunalsingh (Mar 23, 2008)

Network boot is supported by my laptop. It even tries to boot during the startup. But the problem is that it never identifies the bootable cd on the other computer to which it is connected through lan (RJ45 wire). 

Their is no option for boot from *USB in the BIOS Setting*.

Can U please tell me step by step process for Network Boot. Its an emergency My DVD Ram is not able to identify any CD or DVD .


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

is your laptop capable of booting from an external USB attached CD/DVD drive (most laptops are)? if yes, try that first before you consider a network boot install option.

another thing that you can do is to:
1. use the laptop HDD and an adapter cable. 
2. remove the hard drive of your desktop and hook up laptop HDD in instead (via adapter cable).
3. install XP as you would on any desktop.
4. go to device manager and uninstall all all system drivers then,
5. uninstall all the other drivers. 
6. power OFF the desktop (DO NO REBOOT).
7. remove the laptop harddrive and install back in the laptop.
8. boot the laptop
9. install needed drivers via USB flash drive or via internet download.


----------



## ikunalsingh (Mar 23, 2008)

No, I tried booting from external USB CD DVD drive, but it failed to boot. I don't want to open Laptop HDD, I never did it earlier and the risk involved. What about Network Boot? is it possible to use this option.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

ikunalsingh said:


> No, I tried booting from external USB CD DVD drive, but it failed to boot. I don't want to open Laptop HDD, I never did it earlier and the risk involved. What about Network Boot? is it possible to use this option.


if your laptop supports it then it is possible. get hold of your laptop user's guide or check the laptop maker's website for instructions on how to do network boot. or you can Google search on the procedure on how to do this... surely you will have several hits on this topic like this one
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/298750


----------

